# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  REEFFORUM - Renovado

## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos  :Olá: 

Pode parecer que não, mas...
Foi muito grande a actualização do nosso sistema.
Algumas das funcionalidades nem eu mesmo sei como funcionam. Por isso há que ter paciência.

Qualquer "coisa estranha" que verifiquem podem dar um retorno neste tópico para tentarmos corrigir.

Explorem... e divirtam-se

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: ra viva
Já seguiu informação para toda a comunidade reefforum. Agora é retomar a actividade.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Júlio e Pedro,

É excelente haver coisas novas aqui no Reefforum. Ainda estou em fase de adaptação ao novo software.

Tenho uma questão, será que é possível visualizar os tópicos com as respostas completas como antes se fazia? É que da forma actual tem que se clicar em todas as respostas uma a uma. Se calhar está-me a escapar alguma opção.

Obrigado.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Já encontrei a solução, basta alterar o modo de exibição para linear (em cima do lado direito).

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá a todos 
> 
> Pode parecer que não, mas...
> Foi muito grande a actualização do nosso sistema.
> Algumas das funcionalidades nem eu mesmo sei como funcionam. Por isso há que ter paciência.
> 
> Qualquer "coisa estranha" que verifiquem podem dar um retorno neste tópico para tentarmos corrigir.
> 
> Explorem... e divirtam-se



Olá Júlio

Parabens pelo novo formato.

Como faz alusão para o caso de alguma coisa estranha acontecer,aqui vai.
Abri dois tópicos com o nome "Diário do meu àqua"...o primeiro para experiência,que fechei...o segundo já a sério com fotos e vídios novos,assim como os mais diverssos comentários da comunidade,não aparece :yb620: 
Gostava de saber o que se passou,que levasse ao fecho do diàrio que mais importa,a fim de lhe dar continuidade :Admirado: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá Júlio
> 
> Parabens pelo novo formato.
> 
> Como faz alusão para o caso de alguma coisa estranha acontecer,aqui vai.
> Abri dois tópicos com o nome "Diário do meu àqua"...o primeiro para experiência,que fechei...o segundo já a sério com fotos e vídios novos,assim como os mais diverssos comentários da comunidade,não aparece
> Gostava de saber o que se passou,que levasse ao fecho do diàrio que mais importa,a fim de lhe dar continuidade
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Companheiro amigo  :Olá: 

Confesso que não sei  :Icon Cry: 
Foi grande a alteração e toda a base de dados teve de ser restaurada. Desconheço a perda de dados por parte de outros membros. Se algo "estranho" aconteceu acredite não ter sido propositado e trata-se de uma situação anormal.

Caso as fotos tenham sido alojadas no nosso fórum, certamente que ainda as poderá encontrar na nossa galeria da fotos para poder lançar o seu tópico de novo.

O nosso pedido de desculpas pelo incomodo.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas!

Existe alguma forma de bloquear nas novas mensagens por lêr, as que veem da área foruns amigos ?

Desculpem a sinceridade mas pessoalmente incomoda-me ter topicos de outros foruns ( que se quiser visito de livre vontade) misturados com os do reefforum quando quero visionar as novas mensagens por lêr.


Fica a sugestão!


Cps
Gil

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Realmente ontem e hoje apareceram resmas de tópicos do Fórum Amigos na lista dos Novos Comentários... Até cheguei a pensar que tivesse sido algum hacker espanhol a apoderar-se do fórum...  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Decorridos mais de 20 dias sobre a renovação do fórum, pode-se dizer que exceptuando um incidente de perda de dados, a renovação foi um sucesso e assim valeu bem os pouco mais de 1500 euros gastos para a efectuar, valor que os "cofres" do Reefforum não tinham pelo que teve de ser suportado pelo Administrador. Assim é possível proporcionar melhores condições a toda a comunidade Reefforum e se tudo correr como se prevê e pretende, poderemos ter mais novidades interessantes dentro em breve.... :yb665: ...assim o esperamos, desejamos e temos trabalhado para isso.

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno;-)

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,

Em primeiro lugar .... Muito obrigado por todo o trabalho dispensado.

Queria no entanto deixar uma sugestão:
E que tal aproveitar o novo "portal" para fazer uma rubrica de "tank of the month"?
Poderia ser nacional ou estrangeiro.

Todos gostamos de ver novos sistemas e de excelente qualidade... quem não vê o TOTM da reefkeeping/reefcentral?

Um abraço,

----------


## Duarte Araujo

Excelente ideia Ricardo,
 seguramente seria um ponto de interesse neste forum.

já agora aqui fica o link para o TOTM de março

Tank of the Month - March 2009 - Reefkeeping.com

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Gostaria também de deixar o meu obrigado ao Júlio Macieira, Pedro Nuno Ferreira e restante equipa pelo seu trabalho na melhoria do Reefforum.

Ricardo Pinto, no passado sugeri também a criação de um tópico referente ao Aquário do Mês. Dada a dimensão da nossa comunidade e todo o trabalho de bastidores necessário à construção de um tópico desse género julgo que faria mais sentido começar com o Aquário do Trimestre. Gosto deste estilo de tópicos porque dá sempre para aprender algo de novo e ver formas diferentes de atingir os mesmos objectivos. No entanto ideias há muita o problema é conseguir torná-las reais, se estiveres nessa e com a devida autorização da administrção do fórum propunha-te realizar este trabalho em conjunto aproveitando também o facto de habitarmos regiões distintas do país. Todos aqueles que se quiserem juntar ou propor aquários para o referido tópico são bem-vindos.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Iniciativa excelente, quem nao gosta de ver os ditos TOTM, e concordo com Ricardo teria que ser trimestral, pois nao samos tantos como nos USA, apesar de nao ter so aquarios americanos.

Seria mais ADT- Aquario do trimestre.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Acho que faz todo o sentido o que disseram de aquário do trimestre, daí eu ter dito aquários nacionais ou estrangeiros, para alargar/facilitar um pouco a escolha do TOTM, mas de facto não me lembrei no "trabalho" que dá criar uma página/texto com todas essas informações mensalmente. 

Na minha opinião este tipo de iniciativas agradam a toda a gente e aprende-se sempre imenso... e mais... dá "coragem" para cometermos mais loucuras.  :yb624: 


Um abraço,

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas,
> 
> Gostaria também de deixar o meu obrigado ao Júlio Macieira, Pedro Nuno Ferreira e restante equipa pelo seu trabalho na melhoria do Reefforum.
> 
> Ricardo Pinto, no passado sugeri também a criação de um tópico referente ao Aquário do Mês. Dada a dimensão da nossa comunidade e todo o trabalho de bastidores necessário à construção de um tópico desse género julgo que faria mais sentido começar com o Aquário do Trimestre. Gosto deste estilo de tópicos porque dá sempre para aprender algo de novo e ver formas diferentes de atingir os mesmos objectivos. No entanto ideias há muita o problema é conseguir torna-las reais, se estiveres nessa e com a devida autorização da administração do fórum propunha-te realizar este trabalho em conjunto aproveitando também o facto de habitarmos regiões distintas do país. Todos aqueles que se quiserem juntar ou propor aquários para o referido tópico são bem-vindos.


 :Olá: Viva
Agradecemos o reconhecimento do trabalho feito assim como a sensibilidade da proposta para avançar com uma tal rubrica e a oferta de se envolverem no e com o trabalho da mesma que é bem oportuna e obviamente muito bem vinda porque o trabalho é mais do que muito para a equipa e não cessa de aumentar, o que nem sempre conseguimos acompanhar como gostaríamos, até porque esta não é a nossa vida, é um momento da mesma a que nem sempre podemos dar prioridade. 

Os sistemas dignos de uma tal cobertura poderão não ser muitos hoje em dia, mas seguramente que os há e é interessante divulgar essa faceta desta actividade. Servirá entre outros para se apreciar as muitas vias que há para se alcançar um determinado objectivo, o engenho de cada um, o percurso. O Reefforum na sua essência e desígnio como fórum que é, não é uma feira de exposição para vender, é sim um instrumento de cultura, conhecimento e divulgação dos mesmos em prol da evolução do conhecimento, em prol de fazer a diferença num mundo onde a natureza passa por momentos mais complicados da sua existência, momentos esses que não são apenas de ordem natural tais como os que se sabem ter ocorrido na história geológica e natural do planeta, mas sim em medida significativa de ordem artificial pensada e gerida.

Obrigado Ricardo & Ricardo

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno;-)

----------

